# gtv morar



## john.rea (Oct 13, 2010)

looking for shipmates from my time on morar.27-1-59 to20-7-59.I was cabin boy at that time,I hope some members of the catering staff will remember me.we were all on the gleddock before that with the same chief steward.hope I jog some memeries.


----------

